# Portugal sailing week...JOIN NOW...



## Giulietta

*JOIN NOW!!!!

Come on over to Portugal to sail for a week and do a few friendly races...cruisers, day sailors, boatless people, any one can come and will be welcome....even calm people that never raced come on over, its not for the race....

PLEASE NOTE its for everyone, even cruisers that never raced, the objective is sail quietly in a friendly environment with cool people, not the races...that's just for fun.
​*
I have this idea for a while now.

I have a friend and he owns a sailing school in Portugal where you learn to sail in real race boats, hull painted with sponsors etc..

HIs shool specializes in events where companies send their employees to race for a day or so...they are very popular.

I spoke with him, and would like to organize a Sailnet gathering for those interested. Time to put your action where your mouth is.

CHECK THE BOATS HERE

The idea is simple, I get him to charge a minimal fee, and we organize a group of 20 (or more if people want), and we spend 5 days opr so sailing here. We cold make day one as a familiarization day, organize a few teams and spend day 3 4 and 5 making real races...I guarantee you would love it. If we do it in April or May, the weather is fantastic and Hotels will be cheap..hell you could even camp in our camping parks...flights in May are still less that $500 return from Newark....

The boats are either JOD's 35 (Jeanneau One design).. we have a lot of them here, they still are fast boats.

And we can also use the Grand Surprise 35.

here a few links to some we have here. They race every weekend and I know almost all of them...good people...serious sailing...fun...

http://mensail.com/gallery/Cascais-sailing

http://mensail.com/gallery/CascaisATRfleetandenvironment

http://mensail.com/gallery/Lisbon

http://www.terraincognita.pt

http://www.zlregata.com/jod_35.htm

and this is the school of a friend that teaches on jods and you're racing in a weekend

http://www.sailing-organization.com/...ation/news.php

http://mensail.com/gallery/

Atlantic teams & regatas.

http://www.tuttamania.com/tuttamania/index.html

why don't you guys think about this?? We get a few of us, and we'll meet here for this??

We have until May to organize...please come over...

The winning team will sail my boat for a whole day, wherever they want to go!!


----------



## max-on

Giu, I think this is a great idea and it will be a lot of fun; I am interested in going.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hey, all the links say "mensail". Where are the "womensail"?


----------



## sailingdog

teshannon said:


> Hey, all the links say "mensail". Where are the "womensail"?


You're beginning to sound like Ian and PBz.


----------



## max-on

teshannon said:


> Hey, all the links say "mensail". Where are the "womensail"?


Giu, does Portugal law allow women to sail, or do they need to stay home, barefoot, making dinner and doing the laundry?   

SD, teshannon, are you interested in going?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Max,
Id like to but not sure yet. I may have a comittment that would prevent me from going but I'm trying to sort it out. How about you?


----------



## Giulietta

Bestfriend said he was coming, Max-on is coming, I believe TommyT will be coming too.

We're 4 so far, need another 16, c'mon guys...think of all the women you can impress with your skills...besides, you get to sail my boat....


----------



## sailingdog

I'm interested but I am waiting to see what work commitments I have for that time.


----------



## tommyt

I guess I have not been paying attention to Sailnet lately. Holidays you know. I did not know that this trip was being thought about.

I would certainly be interested. It will really depend on the dates. 

Happy New Year all!

Tom


----------



## tommyt

Alex,

Had a few minutes and stopped off in your Common Sense thread. Do you ever start any SHORT threads? 

Anyway, you reference licencing for captains in Portugal if they are not on their own boat. How does that affect this planned trip? Would we have to have a Portuguese captain on each boat? 

If so, can I get a fast one? I think you or Alexandre would be nice! Not that I want or need an advantage. It's just that I am old and want to be win.

OH, and it is possible that Siamese is an evil twin. Maybe his good brother would like to join this group.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hey Alex, if we come can we get to meet the kid in the boat next to yours? Will he be sailing with us?


----------



## Giulietta

tommyt said:


> Alex,
> 
> Had a few minutes and stopped off in your Common Sense thread. Do you ever start any SHORT threads?
> 
> Anyway, you reference licencing for captains in Portugal if they are not on their own boat. How does that affect this planned trip? Would we have to have a Portuguese captain on each boat?
> 
> If so, can I get a fast one? I think you or Alexandre would be nice! Not that I want or need an advantage. It's just that I am old and want to be win.
> 
> OH, and it is possible that Siamese is an evil twin. Maybe his good brother would like to join this group.


Tom, and all, yes you will need a Portuguese skipper in each boat, unless you or any have licences. (another possibility is if we sail inside the 5 mile circle around the marina, you guys can sail as part of a sailing school agreement they have with the Navy for instruction), but that needs confirm also because everyone will see us racing around the boueys.

But, I had planned that all coming, (if possible, and I mean if possible means I need to conform this with the Portuguese Navy, to be sure), all coming would sit the exams in one of the days, (where me and Alexandre will help with the English, and the logistics), and all would leave with a "basic Skipper" or "Sailing Sportsman" licence. For that we would all have to swim a short distance and show a few boat moves to the inspectors, like tacking, docking, etc. That is what I also had planned.

Anyway, I spoke yesterday with Bernardo, the owner of the boats and sailing school, and we're coming up with prices etc.

Right now I have planned at least 4 days at sea from 9 to 5, meaning 4 hours in the morning, break for lunch in the cascais marina, and 4 hours in the pm.

The first day would be spent for you guys to adapt to the boats, and in the pm a sailing trip to Lisbon (small 25 mile passage).

Day 3 a race in the am and another small cruise around, then the last 2 days we make races and cruises around. All very relaxed.

Off course the more days we use the more expensive it gets. And we have to figure out hotels and transportation.

One of the problems I see now is that the US dollar is so low, and what may seem cheap for us, may be expensive for you guys, because we still have to add the cost of fares, and accomodation here (unless you guys camp in my garage!! ehehehe...

Bernardo said he was giving me a special price of 400 Euros per day per boat (all inclusive). If we crew each boat with 5 people it will cost $480 US dollars per person for the boats alone.

Right now I think this is something that will cost each of the people coming:

$600 to $1000 Airfare return to Lisbon, some of you may get better deals in the US thru the net providers.

$690 for accomodation in real nice Hotel, for 6 nights, cheaper maybe if I get these guys to give us a better rate, most probably yes, I think I can get a deal for $450 per person.
Add to that food.

$500 for food for the 6 days eating good in Antonio's place, maybe cheaper.

Transportation we'll figure out something with my cars and Alexandre, but I would say $100 per person, since you'll be sharing the cab between 4 or 5 people.

So we're looking at:

So right now the whole 6 days, including the airfare at $1000 bucks, the boats, hotel, food etc. we're looking at $2600 per person.

Please guys, the more join in the cheaper it gets.

Please jpin in will you??

Like I said, these are values I am calculating now, that can get lower.

Do you think its feasable?


----------



## Giulietta

teshannon said:


> Hey Alex, if we come can we get to meet the kid in the boat next to yours? Will he be sailing with us?


If you're nice to me, I can actually get him on your boat...but you need to be real nice.


----------



## tenuki

Man, that sounds like a lot of fun, I may be interested depending on the dates that get set, etc. Definitely sounds like my kinda vacation.  Leave the wife and son in NY on the way over - hahahaha.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Fantastic plan, Giu. Absolutely wonderful!
I depend a little bit on the dates (it would make it easier if 2 out of the 5 days were a weekend) but in any case I would try to fit it in my agenda, which I can usually manage at my convenience. So only if I had some unavoidable event or commitment I would have to miss it   
Thanks a lot for the idea and for the time you devoted!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I should be able to swing that. Count me in.


----------



## Giulietta

I want to remind all that this is an invitation to ladies too.

Please, ladies, we need some brains in the event.

Right now it looks like the first week of May. Bernardo starts the summer in May till November and has the boats already booked solid.

I spoke with him and right now we're aiming for end of April, early May. Several reasons also.

Not rain, excellent wind and temperature (not to hot not too cold), not turists yet so Hotel rates are wonderfull, and what better than the end of Spring??

The cost calculations are in US Dollars already.

Looks like this is coming together.

Right now I can see:

Alex
Max
Max'x wife Mechele
Bestfriend
SD
Tommyt
Charlie
Tenuki ??
Teshannon??

That's 9, I think Fred will align in it too, if you guys don't mind the kid, if its a burden he doesn't come.

We can do it so we have 2 of the days over a weekend. No problem.

C'mon guys....sign in, and lets go...once in a life time opportunity....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

giu,
You'll have to leave me as a maybe for the moment. I'm really interested in going but may have a work assignment about then. Although I'm retired the chance to make some $s for the boat is something I can't pass up. On top of that I promised my wife and married kids I'd take all of them to Ireland in the Fall. I know, why go to Ireland and sit in pubs when you can sail in Portugal. I can't afford both so I'll have to see how that works out. Not sure how long it will take to sort out so keep me down as a maybe at this time.


----------



## Giulietta

No problem


----------



## TSOJOURNER

... it looks like this is taking shape (too good a plan to miss it).

Giu, I have checked the dates you mentioned and, for instance, if it was Wednesday 30th of April through Sunday 4th of Maym that would be a done deal for me (as the Thursday 1st of May holiday would make it pretty easy). Other dates may work too but but I would have to confirm once the dates are set.


Edit: I actually have the Spanish license that allows me to sail a boat up to 20 mts. up to 60 miles from the shore (I don't know if this accountable).


----------



## tommyt

Alex,

I think that I can be counted on. I was going to post this tonight, before I saw your post. Anywhere from mid April to very early May is best for me. I assume that goes for most of the East Coast people as well because the snow and ice are disapearing and our season starts in May. When you only have a 5-6 month season you have to take advantage of it, because as more than one have said....you pay all year for it!

I will be trying to put this trip together with a trip at one end or the other with my wife in Portugal and possibly Spain. I will worry about my trip after this one is put to bed if it can be done in the next month.

By the way, with the dollar where it is, your really nice hotel price is a great deal. We wre paying 200-300 US$ in London and Paris in October.


----------



## tommyt

Oh, and I said I wanted a fast Captain. Fred will do just fine!


----------



## Valiente

I'd love to come, Alex, but I launch the last week of April and I have new tanks, and a rebuilt engine to reinstall, plus a new shaft, a thrust bearing, a coupler, a new prop and some welding on the rudder to perform.

Man, I'm busy.


----------



## sailingdog

tommyt said:


> Oh, and I said I wanted a fast Captain. Fred will do just fine!


and having a lighter captain will make up for the heavier crew...


----------



## max-on

Giu, this trip is looking great!

Fred is more than welcome; also, he sails better than most of us anyways!!  

C'mon sailnetters, if you are interested, step up, this is a great opportunity, the more people the better.


----------



## max-on

sailingdog said:


> I'm interested but I am waiting to see what work commitments I have for that time.


C'mon SD, make the time. We almost never take a vacation, just for that reason. I'm in the same boat, so to speak, each of us 'will' have something to do, we'll just have to leave and go to Portugal.


----------



## tenuki

Flights to lisbon around that time look to be around 1k from Seattle or around 700 from NY, what I really need to do is figure out how to get my work to pay for the flight....hmnnn. wifey says ok, so now I just have to come up with the money and the time off.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Giu, I didn't realise before your suggestion of your son Fred coming along. And you mention the possibility of it being a burden... Well, as far as I am concerned, you can guarantee him that we will do our best not to be a burden and to keep up with his skills and his speed in adapting to the characteristics of the boat. Anyway, it may still be a good idea that you have a good talk with him about the virtue of Patience and warn him about the difference in grown ups' learning speed ...


----------



## Giulietta

Looks like we have a change of boats!!!

Yes..instead of using the Grand Surprise 30 we will be using the JOD 35...we have 5 or 6 that are actually boats from the Portuguese IOD championship...

how about that??? real deal from my friends...drool..drool.....


----------



## max-on

That's great Giu!!!

Giu, when I'm there we will have to talk about '_your new venture'_ in the US so I can make the trip a business expense.


----------



## denby

Giulietta said:


> Looks like we have a change of boats!!!
> 
> Yes..instead of using the Grand Surprise 30 we will be using the JOD 35...we have 5 or 6 that are actually boats from the Portuguese IOD championship...
> 
> how about that??? real deal from my friends...drool..drool.....


Giu,
do the boats come with the female crew?


----------



## T34C

G- I just found this post! I think the trip sounds great. I am looking into flights/costs as well as the calander to see if it is possible. I am really hoping to be able to come. If I can work out the details, it would be an honor to sail with Fred.

We may have to schedule a round table "business dinner" so that we can all use it as business expense.


----------



## blt2ski

Is there an actual date(s) for this thing yet? or just april/may sometime? I would luv to pull this off myself, but then again............ who knows.

marty


----------



## max-on

Ok, it is Feb 1st tomorrow, I am bumbing this in front of people, is anything happening with this??


----------



## Giulietta

We are not having many confirms...maybe if I put a few BBQ's on the boat's the atendee list increases....


----------



## chucklesR

Sorry, I can't make it - Just got a contract for the FBI; something building a database about cow mutilations in Ohmaha.


----------



## Giulietta

chucklesR said:


> Sorry, I can't make it - Just got a contract for the FBI; something building a database about cow mutilations in Ohmaha.


Chickles...wow you scared me for a moment....I felt threaten. but I am in Omaha, Ohamaha is in the Middle East....I'm safe...


----------



## chucklesR

'letta,
I think we've already done the 'typo' exhange in another thread.


----------



## Giulietta

'Letta....ahahahahahahahaha


ahahahahahahahahahahah BRAKKKKKKK....excuse me.....coulnd't hold it while laughing...

You do hold a permit for that...indeed...


----------



## chucklesR

Seriously, wish I could make this. 
Instead, I'll be sitting in my gray cubicle billing my employer while I cruise the internet - much like you


----------



## Giulietta

I have no employer.....


----------



## chucklesR

off topic, but thought you did consulting work ?

Speaking of which, my time is up for the day


----------



## jimmyb116

My daughter wants to know if Fred is going can she (she thinks he’s cute)


----------



## Giulietta

I am sure he will like the compliment...I'll tell him next week

Yes, if we do it he will be there...he can go on any one's boat...if people don't mind.

but if he is a burden he stays on my boat...he can "drive" if needed...but needs someone to keep him at check


----------



## ReverendMike

I hadn't posted here yet because I was trying to figure out if I could, but it seems unlikely. It is a wonderful idea and I thank you for the offer. I hope you get a bunch of real AFOC's and have a great time!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Alex,
The best available information I have at this times says I can't make it. I wish I could but looks like it's not going to happen.


----------

